# taste of men



## tlee (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like input from other women on how they feel about the taste of a man's cum


----------



## RelSol1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a guy, but I just read about how what we eat can affect how we taste.


----------



## tlee (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, supposeably eating citrus beforehand helps. I feel bad telling my bf I dont like the taste, when he tells me he loves the way I taste, (just being honest). I love doing him, but swallowing gags me. Maybe its my reflexes.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

sorry , but i think the taste is just the worst.
wheres mark twain, he thinks its full of nutrition and shouldnt be wasted.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

heres my philosophy....if you are not willing to taste your own cum, why make someone else do it.
i heard on the playboy channel on my sirius from a porn star that if she knew she had to do a scene where she swallowed, she would make the guys she was working with to drink alot of pineapple juice and real sweet stuff and she said she notices a big difference...
usually have them drink the juice the night before...cause she couldnt stand the taste either.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

mma , well thats a thought for the future .lol


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm thinking the ladies ought to keep a jigger of pineapple juice at the bedside, um, for themselves! When the moment's right of course.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd ask my wife but she don't know


----------



## BlueRoseRed (Mar 21, 2009)

I LOVE my "H" cum. I have no problems swallowing. But don't ever get it in your eye, kinda hurts and turns red...LOL.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

okeydokie said:


> i'd ask my wife but she don't know


Same here...wife likes to give a BJ, but no way on ever finishing in the mouth...and she's enven tasted it to know she don't like it, its one of those "no way, gag me with a spoon" things for her with just the thought.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

BlueRoseRed said:


> I LOVE my "H" cum. I have no problems swallowing. But don't ever get it in your eye, kinda hurts and turns red...LOL.


:rofl:


----------



## jo084 (May 6, 2009)

I can't stand it. I think it has a bitter taste to it and makes me gag. And the pineapple juice doesn't really work in my opinion (yes, he's tried it) LOL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

RelSol1 said:


> I'm a guy, but I just read about how what we eat can affect how we taste.


The wife says absolutely no asparagus.!!!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

3lbs of Tollhouse semi sweet morsals.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife loves it and doesnt ever waste a drop, will lick it up if any doesnt get swallowed. She is one of those that tells me "I never liked cum before, but I LOVE yours!", She says it tastes sweet. I've had women tell me that in the past also. So maybe it depends on who it is and the makeup of their bodies, I dont know. Im just glad she likes it!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mommy,

I don't think so but some chocolate syrup on the outside sure couldn't hurt. 

tlee,

If swallowing is so bad then don't. I don't think the act of swallowing is such a big deal for most men. Just spit it out when he's done.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I do think there is something more to this topic though. The taste/consistency of your man is part of who he is and to reject it says something. It's a possible buzz kill but also a spiritual disconnect. If you have to ask then I probably wont be able to explain it.


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG, this just opened up a whole new can of worms....hehehe

I personally can not stand the taste, it is WAY too salty, but he doesn't eat salt?!?!?!

I have a really bad gag reflex and think there is nothing sexy about a woman gagging when a man has reached that moment...that HAS to be a turn off for you guys. My personal opinion on the whole gag thing is not that its the actual cum that makes us gag, but the motion of the man. Instinct is to thrust harder right?? not always a good thing!!

Besides the fact that my husband INSISTS we wash the underwear in bleach..bleach smell is the worst possible smell for me, that alone gags me. So, when you mix the smell of bleach with the smell of "him"...not a good combination...Im already gagging from the bleach smell before I even get started. And yes....he does most the laundry and ALWAYS tries to wash the whites before me so he can dump half the freaking bottle of bleach in the machine. I started buying him colored underwear so he cant bleach it...but he doesn't care, he bleaches it anyways. He knows bleach does this too me, but still can't put the 2 and 2 together...geesh.

Any other ladies effected by the smell?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i dont mind the smell or the taste ...that is unless he has practised seman retension then its way to zincy lol 

but it also depends on what hes eatern . hey its about time someone invented something that makes cum taste of chocolate chip cookies ha ha !!


----------



## blind (Jan 17, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> i dont mind the smell or the taste ...that is unless he has practised seman retension then its way to zincy lol
> 
> but it also depends on what hes eatern . hey its about time someone invented something that makes cum taste of chocolate chip cookies ha ha !!


Ron White had a bit about this in his stand up routine. Said his wife was a genious because she invented something that made semen taste like chocolate.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

and she would be genious  chocolate is a close second to having sex lol


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think there has ever been a real scientific test done to prove or disprove that what a guy eats changes the taste of ejaculate.

Surely there's some Obama stimulus money for this?


----------



## wastingtime (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm an independent Dove Chocolate (I sell the stuff!) So, my husband eats alot of chocolate and it still doesn't make any difference. I just don't care for the taste. He did make a funny comment the other night though. He said "suck on it . . . it tastes like chocolate!" He comes up with some one liners every once in awhile that crack me up. Now the chocolate reference is our little inside joke!!!

I love giving head and always have but swallowing can be done even if you don't like it. Just make sure that he's pretty far in your mouth and you get it mostly on the back of your tongue. You won't taste it much that way. that's always helped me if I do swallow.


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

michzz said:


> I don't think there has ever been a real scientific test done to prove or disprove that what a guy eats changes the taste of ejaculate.
> 
> Surely there's some Obama stimulus money for this?


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl: Thank you for the great laugh this afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

michzz said:


> Surely there's some Obama stimulus money for this?


I believe Clinton managed the pilot program!


----------



## Mr. R (May 5, 2009)

I was told by my wife that it was "saltier than salt." Feel free to ponder that grammatical paradox. That was the one and only time I've gotten a bj. 8 friggin years. Sigh..........


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoto1984 said:


> If swallowing is so bad then don't. I don't think the act of swallowing is such a big deal for most men. Just spit it out when he's done.


are you serious ?? swallowing vs. spitting is the difference between love and like HAHA


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

ive only really tasted it once, and it was salty tasting, i dont give head all that often, he gets it once and wants it everytime we have sex, so i stopped doin it, he gets it when hes lucky..but i dont think id ever swallow his cum.. i think ill pass... just not me..


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Ok well now I definately know I didn't cross the line w/my response in the men and dildos thread lmao!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

So how long before, allegedly, do you have to drink the pineapple juice?

Just before, night before, all week before? LOL.

My wifes has heard (probably read in some crap mag) that you need to eat strawberries for a week before....


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard the pineapple juice is just that day, or hours...not a week.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been told that eating meat is not good. You gotta go veggie


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have no issues with semen as long as he is hydrated....dehydration is the worst as it increases the intensity of the taste IMHO


----------



## imjames407 (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to ask my wife often but she always says "i don't know".


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> The wife says absolutely no asparagus.!!!





mommy22 said:


> Is there anything he could eat that would make it taste like chocolate???


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont think there is anything that can fruiten it up for me...Now when its just a little..it's yummy! When its the whole enchilada...no thanks. Wouldn't swallow.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

Star, nice way to think, good for the marriage! My wife loves it, asks for it so I am pretty lucky.


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

Star, I think my wife feels the same way as you do. She has always swallowed since we began our relationship over 30 years ago (and I never take it for granted). She just likes the act itself and the effect it has on me. Has never complained about taste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

It depends on what my husband eats. Most of the time it tastes slimey and bitter and a little acidic. Gross!


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Star said:


> I personally have never really noticed a difference in taste because of what he eats.


I can. I also notice if he's smoked a cigarette recently or had a lot to drink.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Star said:


> Blimey, can you imagine if he was trying to give up smoking and having a sneaking cig, he could get busted easily :lol:


That has actually happened! LOL!


----------



## Cdn Hubby32 (Dec 4, 2009)

All you ladies that know the taste I applaud you!!

You should talk to my wife.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

Star that's a great attitude lol .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cdn Hubby32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Star said:


> It tastes like bleachy snot (sorry I don't mean to offend anyone by that expression) It's not great, but you just have to suck it up and get on with the job (no pun intended)


Star your hubby is one lucky man...dont let him forget it!!


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

I been with women that hate it and some that love it. They almost alway let you know ahead of time. When I am licking my wife after I cum in her, I dont think it taste so bad.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife once told me, "If you cum in a shot glass and drink it, I will swallow every time." So I don't cum in her mouth. lol


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> My wife once told me, "If you cum in a shot glass and drink it, I will swallow every time." So I don't cum in her mouth. lol


One nasty moment for a lifetime of pleasure.... hmmm. LOL


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> My wife once told me, "If you cum in a shot glass and drink it, I will swallow every time." So I don't cum in her mouth. lol


My wife said the same thing. I thought about the cost/benefit and decided to call her bluff. She still will not do it even after I told her that it does not taste bad. What gives?


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe she has a weak stomach?


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

laredo said:


> When I am licking my wife after I cum in her, I dont think it taste so bad.


I have done this a few times with my wife. I find it highly erotic and so does she. Her reaction the first time I did it was a bit reluctant, but I insisted and she told me afterwards it was hot.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Rob2380 said:


> I have done this a few times with my wife. I find it highly erotic and so does she. Her reaction the first time I did it was a bit reluctant, but I insisted and she told me afterwards it was hot.


Ewww. LOL. Each to his own....


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

psychocandy said:


> Ewww. LOL. Each to his own....


I'll say it was very different, but in the heat of the moment it was very exciting. Definitely not something we've done more than a handful of times in our long marriage. I think the point is that I was willing to do it and not break the mood at the time, as she hadn't finished yet. Sometimes you have to act in the moment.


----------

